

Highlight posts by your favorite users on Stack Exchange - slanec
http://stackapps.com/questions/3535/stack-exchange-favorite-users

======
slanec
I mean ... finally something you can use to interact with favorite users! It's
just tiresome to hear "No, you can't fav a user on Stack Overflow" again and
again. It's a fair request, right?

